# Have a spare Skewb and Pyraminx, looking to mod either or both - any ideas?



## dskids (Feb 11, 2016)

Like the title suggests I have a couple of spare puzzles. Long story short I ordered what I thought were MoYu puzzles super cheap, but ended up receiving generic knockoffs. They were so cheap it wasn't worth my time to return them so I just kept them. Now that I've replaced them with the puzzles I wanted, I have these two sitting around and thought I might try modding them.

I've seen the tetraminx mod for pyraminx and that looks pretty cool (and easy). I'll probably do that unless anyone knows of something better.

With skewb I found a couple youtube videos, one for a cylinder/barrel type mod that looks kinda neat, but again open to suggestions.

I should also mention that I'd even be open to a unique or interesting sticker mod for either one. I am somewhat of a collector so just a nice looking addition to the shelf would be appreciated.

Thanks for any and all suggestions!


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 12, 2016)

Fill it with lead, and turn it into a paperweight. Alternatively, make a Ghost Pyraminx/Skewb.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 12, 2016)

Not sure how hard this would be to mod: http://thecubicle.us/lanlan-squished-skewb-p-1507.html, but if it's too difficult, some sort of bandaged Skewb could be pretty cool.


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2016)

Maybe try and turn the skewb into a cube so that the corners are now the sides?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Berd said:


> Maybe try and turn the skewb into a cube so that the corners are now the sides?



The geometry doesn't quite work out.


----------



## ThomasRubiks (Feb 13, 2016)

With the pyra make a tetra minx and 1x1 pyra skewb i got no idea


----------

